# The great Jampit drought is over, but not for long!!!!



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just popped into Rave to grab some beans for tonight and sat in the roastery was this!!!

View attachment 3596


Its back but they only have 60 kgs, already preordered my lot as it was all gone the last time I tried to get some........


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

damn it! just put a large order in with extract. hopefully Rob have some of this left end of next week!


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Just ordered some, as well as Sig, Italian and Fudge. Trying to broaden my horizons (a little). Do the SO Jampit beans respond better to a different (lower?) temperature ? Bit new to all this so haven't experimented too much with temps yet.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Many thanks for the heads up

Got some decaf, Italian job, java jampit and monsooned malabar. That's me done for a little while (at least until the next dsol...)

My wife will kill me when she sees it, there's no where to put it!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Had my email from Sharon my 1kg is in the post from the order I made 2 weeks ago


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

glevum said:


> damn it! just put a large order in with extract. hopefully Rob have some of this left end of next week!


Order some anyway it seems to be at its best 10-14 days post roast.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for the heads-up from me too - just ordered 1kg along with some of the Rwanda Charliej recommended. Now all I need is my L1 to be despatched.


----------

